# Champions League 04-05 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 3, 2008)

Anorthosis v Inter
 04/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  6.50 3.60 1.50 All Bets (24) 
Barcelona v Basel
 04/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.083 7.00 26.00 All Bets (25) 
CFR Cluj v Bordeaux
 04/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (27) 
Liverpool v Atl. Madrid
 04/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.533 3.60 6.00 All Bets (26) 
Marseille v PSV Eindhoven
 04/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (24) 
Roma v Chelsea
 04/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  3.40 3.25 2.00 All Bets (29) 
Sporting CP v Shakhtar Donetsk
 04/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.80 3.20 4.30 All Bets (24) 
Werder Bremen v Panathinaikos
 04/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.363 4.40 7.00 All Bets (27) 
AaB v Villarreal
 05/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  7.50 4.40 1.35 All Bets (25) 
Arsenal v Fenerbahce
 05/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (26) 
Bate Borisov v Zenit Petersburg
 05/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  4.00 3.40 1.80 All Bets (24) 
Celtic v Manchester United
 05/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  5.50 3.60 1.55 All Bets (26) 
Dynamo Kiev v FC Porto
 05/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.20 3.00 3.20 All Bets (24) 
Fiorentina v Bayern Munchen
 05/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.40 3.25 2.65 All Bets (24) 
Lyon v Steaua Bucuresti
 05/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.333 4.40 8.00 All Bets (25) 
Real Madrid v Juventus
 05/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.50 3.75 6.00 All Bets (27)


----------

